# Another interesting web to read about FMS/CFS/ME



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Ran across this site today. http://www.healthy.net/hwlibraryarticles/c...y/fibro1.htm#11 Perhaps it will be helpful for some of you who are trying to put your symptoms together.------------------


----------

